# Old Larbert House & Tunnel, Falkirk



## Falkirk (Sep 12, 2014)

Originally private owned, then it was donated to the NHS. Was mainly a mental hospital. 

Larbert house was built in 1822. 

Apparently the patients who were here got sights of fantastic scenery which is evident. It closed to public use in 2002. In 2006 it had a major fire, in which the roof and interiors were lost sadly. 

More recently there was a tunnel found which is thought to have been built for the wealthy to get into the house to avoid the staff.

Much more pictures to come.










































Rediscovered tunnel















Conservatory at Larbert House





Larbert House stables





Loch at Larbert House





A bricked up tunnel





Some of the area around the house










Some of the glasshouses are still there


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 12, 2014)

Ooooh...that tunnel! 
Looks a lovely old place. Would love to have a mooch in that tunnel tho!


----------



## Falkirk (Sep 12, 2014)

Have got photos of inside it. Just got to figure a way to get them on as for some reason they aren't uploading but I shall


----------



## Falkirk (Sep 12, 2014)

Obviously got built up the past century but didn't feel like it would cave in


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 12, 2014)

Interesting site and I would love to have seen the greenhouses in their day.


----------



## The Archivist (Sep 14, 2014)

Fantastic stuff. I really like the greenhouses. 



Falkirk said:


> A bricked up tunnel



This one looks like an ice house to me, is it set into a round hillock?


----------



## Falkirk (Sep 15, 2014)

Got some more of the greenhouses I'll put up.

It could actually be an ice house not quite sure what it is, there was only one entrance that I could see as well. But thinking about what you said possibly is an ice house


----------



## Falkirk (Sep 15, 2014)

Sadly found myself more amused with the greenhouse than what I went to see



Can just imagine how nice it used to look









Greenhouse






The local neds have been before









Well it used to serve as a chair






For someone that has a fetish for used chairs



Well there aren't anymore. Doesn't stop them from looking!! 









Glad someone went out of their way to put these signs up 



Found this strange item lying outside


----------



## Falkirk (Sep 15, 2014)

Larbert house woods



Loch at larbert house




More of this greenhouse



Pier at larbert house, someone has kindly built a wee pier that stretches out into the water and focuses directly on the church



Can just about see the church 




More loch. The sluice at the far left was repaired by Forestry Commission Scotland, using slate recovered from billiard table recovered from the rubble of the burnt out house. A white lady ghost is said to haunt the lochside sadly never seen her!!


----------



## krela (Sep 15, 2014)

Not so strange strange item. It's a base for herras security fencing.


----------



## Falkirk (Sep 15, 2014)

Should have realised that!! Not so good then. I feel such a fool now :goofy:


----------

